# 12v led lights



## Rogue_monkey (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get some 12v led light setups? I'm looking for either bulb type or strip rectangles. I've looked around and ony found one place but the custmer service seems to be lacking. 

I'm looking for 12v so I can hook them up to a gel cell. 
Any help would be great.
thanks.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 30, 2007)

Radio Shack has some, but it would probably benefit you to tell more about what you're doing..


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 30, 2007)

There was a group buy a couple of months ago, but it has closed. 
Maybe he will run another?

There are 12 volt MR16 LED lamps for sale on ebay that appear similar to some
of the lamps that were available in the GB.

You might find something useful in LED Fixed Lighting Threads.
(To which I have just added this thread).


----------



## Rogue_monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks

More info. I'm looking for 12v led lights for general room lighting and reading lamps. I want to hook them up to a 12v battery which I will charge with solar cells. 

Eddison base are good as well as led in a row to make a light stick. Kinda like a fluorescent light with but with leds. 

I know leds dont have the same throw and output as incan lights and it is hard to do floor to ceiling lighting but dim light is ok.
I have one for use in cars lighting up one bathroom but its rather blue. So i'm looking for some cheapish white ones.


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.acolyteled.com/s1-striplytes.html


----------



## arleta (Apr 30, 2007)

check with Major Auto Part Store, a lot of 12v.DC set up.


----------



## saildude (Jul 13, 2007)

Look also at Marine and Sailing suppliers - a lot of 12v LED stuff is showing up for boat use - some complete fixtures and a lot of bulbs that just replace the standard hotwire bulbs - the good news is the price has came down quite a bit in the last couple of years - Ancor is one company that is marketing plain bulbs - http://www.ancorproducts.com/ West Marine is another retailer - their prices seem to me to be high - I like Fisheries Supply better in Seattle


----------



## starlinklighting (Aug 7, 2007)

There are 12 volt MR16 LED lamps for sale on ebay that appear similar to some
of the lamps that were available in the GB.

please see my sigature of our website.hope you can find what you need?


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 8, 2007)

A couple of offerings from the chaps in Hong Kong:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5256
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5312


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 8, 2007)

How about three emitters and a resistor? If you want something more efficient and regulated, the Shoppe's DB or SOB can handle up to 16V.


----------



## ledaholic (Aug 8, 2007)

www.autolumination.com Lots of 12v stuff reasonably priced.


----------



## James Jackson (Aug 9, 2007)

Well... I'll add my .02 worth.

Right now, I am using a system that I designed to light my living room in the evenings. It is composed of a 21-watt solar panel, a 17Ah 12-volt SLA battery, a charge controller, a strip light with MR-16 bulb sockets, and three 5-watt LED lights.

I use this daily for about 4 to 5 hours in the evenings and early morning. It gets recharged during the day - even on partially overcast days.

It has been working since about April or May of this year (2007).

The LEDs are 5-watts each - for 15 watts. They are 60-degree beam width illumination, and with the three of them, I am able to light the living room, and part of the kitchen. They are rated at 150 lumens each, which is about 450 lumens total.

All in all, I am quite pleased with the performance of the system. I have a Printed Circuit board that I designed to go along with the setup, that helps with a LVD (Low Voltage Detecter) circuit and an IR (InfraRed) switch.

I would be willing to make available the P.C. Boards as a kit, or fully assembled and tested, if others are interested in this.

Regards,

James Jackson


----------

